# What do you think about this pedigree and dog?



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I've been thinking about getting Sheba a playmate and I came across this nice looking female for a very reasonable price. What do you think about her?

Shotzie Lamarr Doerr - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Two females may not always get along, Shotzie is pretty...speaking from experience, I'd go with an opposite sex for Sheba's playmate.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Given her age, I would think you can throw the pedigree out the window and focus on the actual dog. But I would hesitate to put together two females, especially when the new one coming in would be an adult. 

I don't know enough to comment on the pedigree though it looks like some unknowns, some WL some SL.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Two females may not always get along, Shotzie is pretty...speaking from experience, I'd go with an opposite sex for Sheba's playmate.


Oh I'm aware of that lol. I let them know about Sheba and she's always pretty good with other dogs and they have said that Shotzie is good with people and other dogs, too but I want to take Sheba with me and us arrange a meeting in a neutral place such as a park or something so that neither one of the dogs feel territorial and see how they do together. I wouldn't want to just jump into something and then wind up either me or one of the girls being hurt.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think she is a nice looking dog, I think your plan has just a good chance of not working out as working out. Seeing how they get along on a visit will tell you little about how the relationship will evolve....good luck.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> I think she is a nice looking dog, I think your plan has just a good chance of not working out as working out. Seeing how they get along on a visit will tell you little about how the relationship will evolve....good luck.


If it doesn't work out then I'll continue on my search until I find a suitable playmate for her. As much as I'd love to add Shotzie to my family, I'm not willing to risk my health nor the dogs health just to have her. Shotzie lives in a multiple dog family right now and is good with their other females, so I'm hoping that this meeting will work out for the better. I'll make sure to keep you guys updated on how it goes and hopefully I'll be bringing home another great lifelong companion. They're small time breeders locally and she isn't what they're wanting to reproduce so they're letting her go for a reduced price because of that. But, her papers don't matter as I'm not going to be showing or breeding and she will be getting spayed if I do get her.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay, so as promised the update on Shotzie and Sheba: 
The meeting between the two of them went okay. Not perfect, as Sheba was really wanting to play and Shotzie had almost no interest in her. However, when the two did play there was straight magic there. But, I wasn't impressed with Shotzie's health history. I had called their vet and had talked to him about her. She's popped out more litters of puppies than any dog ever should, just had hip xrays done last week and they showed a very mild case of hip dysplasia and the vet also told me that she had a long history of internal parasites and despite being told she had worms at her latest visit, the owners hadn't had her dewormed. So, even though the meeting went fairly well I'm just not willing to pour out loads of money on a dog that isn't in good health. I was already going to be spending $300 on her and they at first told me her AKC paperwork would go with her. Then, when I told them that I was going to be getting her spayed, etc etc they changed their mind and told me they would have her papers cancelled and then AKC would send me her papers. I told them that's not how it worked and they said they would call AKC and see what needs to be done early this morning before I left out but I didn't hear anything from them on them contacting AKC. I told them that I didn't want to spend a ton of money on a dog that was originally advertised to me as coming with her papers, paying out what I was going to have to in order just to get her fixed (and this was before the knowledge of all the other problems) and then on top of that having to go through the hassle with AKC to get her papers. So, I reluctantly didn't bring Shotzie home with me. However, I was wondering if there was anything that I could do about Shotzie being medically neglected. Not to mention she wasn't in the best of shape weight wise either. 

Need less to say, I'm really aggravated that I wasted my time this morning and got my hopes up about this dog for nothing. I don't understand why they couldn't have been honest with me in the first place about everything and also informed me from the get go that they wouldn't be letting her papers go with her. I mean, honestly. What's the point in them retaining her papers if she isn't their's anymore? Even though I was going to sign a spay contract and everything. I just don't get it and I'm beyond annoyed. Back to square one it is.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

File a report with your local animal control. Most likely, nothing will happen. But I think you owe it to the female to file one on her behalf anyhow. 

I think the AKC papers fiasco was just a deterrent. Once they realized you were a responsible and conscious person, they probably got nervous about any potential ramifications that would come back to haunt them over their neglect and improper breeding practices. Theoretically if they are small and local, a little hoopla from you would hurt their business and especially so if the info about the dam's health gets back to the puppy buyers. The ONLY justifiable reason for them to give you a hard time about her AKC registration is if you wanted to breed and register her litters. Other than that, why should they care if you have her papers or not? So the easiest thing to make you go away would be to kick a fuss over the papers, which is almost a trivial formality considering you are spaying her.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

They could keep her papers and then get an unregistered female of similar age, breed her and register the pups with Schotzie as the dam.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Good call Annette - didn't think of that!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> Good call Annette - didn't think of that!


It's only because I've seen it done, sigh. In another breed, but still a sad fact.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

That is what I immediately thought of them doing when they said they were keeping her papers. I have called animal control and filed a report on her health. I do hope that something gets done about it. It was so heart breaking having to leave her like that, but I just couldn't foresee spending as much as I was going to be spending on an unhealthy, unregistered almost four year old dog. I wish I would have taken pictures now. You guys would have been horrified! It's also a state law in KY that any breeders have to pay in taxes on all puppies from all litters that you sell and I asked about puppies before her and if they included sales tax in their prices and they said they didn't do taxes, so I am considering also letting the state know about tax fraud. These people were just shocking to me, because everything on their website looks okay.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not reputable breeders....move on!


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> Not reputable breeders....move on!


I figured as much when I found out what kind of health she was really in and told them I couldn't take her. So far I haven't been having any luck in finding any other pup/dog around here so I may start looking at other states and possibly reserving one from someone's litter or something. I don't know. I'm not in a rush to find another dog, just am upset that things turned out the way they have with Shotzie.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sorry it didn't work out, more sorry for Schotzie(( She deserves to have a good home, be well taken care of and live the life of a queen

Your in KY? Check with Wanda Brown (kleinenhain here on the board/website kleinenhain gsds) she is in KY, may know of a rescue, a rehome . She is my Masi's breeder (avatar),,love her to death


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out, more sorry for Schotzie(( She deserves to have a good home, be well taken care of and live the life of a queen
> 
> Your in KY? Check with Wanda Brown (kleinenhain here on the board/website kleinenhain gsds) she is in KY, may know of a rescue, a rehome . She is my Masi's breeder (avatar),,love her to death


She has some wonderful looking dogs. And, I know that you get what you pay for and a great quality breeder is priceless, but I think I'm gonna have to save up for a while in order to be able to pay $1,300 for a puppy. I'll definitely keep her in mind for when I do want a puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are some fantastic gsds in rescue in your neck of the woods. You should check out petfinder!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was suggesting wanda to see if maybe she knew of a rehome/rescue/older dog available in the area not just as a breeder))


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Try Tier Haven Rescue. Located in KY. They have lots of great GSD and GSD mixes up for adoption.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What about adopting the puppy's mom?


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Catu said:


> What about adopting the puppy's mom?


I'm not quite sure what you are meaning here. The dog I went to go meet was an almost 4 year old dog. Her mother is at least 10 years old and they don't have her mother. 

I'm going to be looking into Tier Haven and seeing what they have. I do appreciate the help and will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you are meaning here. The dog I went to go meet was an almost 4 year old dog. Her mother is at least 10 years old and they don't have her mother.
> 
> I'm going to be looking into Tier Haven and seeing what they have. I do appreciate the help and will keep you guys updated.


Sorry, I posted in the wrong thread


----------

